# Pompano on Live Ghost Shrimp



## el panzon

Learn something new every time I hit the water. Decided to pump some live ghost shrimp yesterday at Grayton Beach and ventured out on a step ladder to where I could cast into the first gut a little bit. Tied on about 7 live ghost shrimp to a small circle hook on about a 15" 20 lb fluoro lead and just a split shot above the an albright knot losing the bait on immediate hits each time before i used a little wire to wrap around the little soggy guys...then landed 3 nice pompano.

Would post some pics but like always had to much crap dangling from my life jacket and all craziness happened...but I was pleased.

Have some Atlas "magic thread" purchased online now for next time to make the job a little easier.

First Pompano for me ever so I am pleased...

Good luck.

El Panzon
Fort Worth


----------



## AhGotcha

Nice Job el panzo!!

I'm still looking for my first pompano, I know its not the prime time for catching them though.


----------



## Pcola-born

El Panzo,

Good on ya...keep catching pomps!

HANA'PA (Hawaiian for "FISH ON")

Pcola-born


----------



## BluesCityTider

I have caught a great deal of pomps just on fresh dead throughout the years. However this trip we were only catching ladies, sharks, rays, cats and etc... We were just fishing the beach in Perdido Key. Anyway, every morning my dad and I would wake up around 5:30 and make a J&M run to Gulf Shores to get a little father/son time. I happened to mention I had read about ghost shrimp so my dad insisted on purchasing me a slurp gun. I really had no idea what I was doing and caught no ghost shrimp. Can you catch them on beach or do you have to go to the bay? Is there some secret?


----------



## el panzon

*how when and where to get ghost shrimp (yabbies)*

Best to go to the beach...and on an outgoing or low tide. Look for the holes in the sand, especially the ones with a little mound around the edges as that is more than likely a fresher hole. Even though there may be many in the drier area of sand I like to go to where the water is still coming up over the hole...put your pump over the hole, twist it back and forth to make a firm connection in the sand and then pump...shoot the sand and water away from you towards drier land then immediately go back for another pump going deep into the hole you just made and suck another time...repeat if necessary...you may get the little guy out with one pump, 2 or even 3...I usually move on after 3 pumps of a hole.

You can store them in a bucket, a Tupperware container or small soft cooler whatever...I think it's best just to store them with some moist sand but NOT too much water. Some people even throw a couple of kitchen sponges in a tupperware container with wet sand.

Finally...unless you have a LOT of ghost shrimp and a lot of patience you best use some thread or pliable wire to affix the shrimp to your hook. While I haven't used it yet there is a product called Atlas magic thread or miracle thread that doesn't require knots you just do a few wraps and pull tight and it sticks...I'm giving it a try next trip out. You can buy it online many places in either orange or red colors. Also...bait "rigging floss" is an option...I just tie about a 6" strip to my hook eyelet and let it hang free until ready to put bait on then I hook the shrimp and wrap the floss around tight...no knots.

Good luck


----------



## stevesmi

when the water is clear (which since that storm it has been)..

i like to go out there with the snorkels and look for what kind of fish are schooling and where on the surf. whatever fish i see schooling will be the fish i catch that day like clockwork. to be honest the fishing on the surf hasn't been good at all lately, but that is to be expected with the above average temperatures


----------

